# Aristo Trucks Peeling paint



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I have some new (2013) Aristo coal Hoppers, and I noticed that the paint is peeling off of the trucks. Is this normal or is there an known issue and I should contact Aristocraft.
The trucks were brown. 
Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

So; just go out and purchase some plastic compatible paint of the correct shade of brown, and touch up where the paint is peeling....no big deal. 

You can also use this as an opportunity to learn the art of weathering. The real railroads rolling stock was never pristine, due to natural weathering from being out in the real outdoors. Paint peeled, and rust formed on the real hopper cars too. There is nothing likely wrong with the one you have, besides possibly the paint didn't take to the surface due to the parting compound in the molding process.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Posted By Fr.Fred on 04 Jul 2013 09:36 PM 
So; just go out and purchase some plastic compatible paint of the correct shade of brown, and touch up where the paint is peeling....no big deal. 

You can also use this as an opportunity to learn the art of weathering. The real railroads rolling stock was never pristine, due to natural weathering from being out in the real outdoors. Paint peeled, and rust formed on the real hopper cars too. There is nothing likely wrong with the one you have, besides possibly the paint didn't take to the surface due to the parting compound in the molding process. 

FredWould you go out and buy some touch up paint if the paint on your brand new car was peeling?
Greg
Contact Aristocraft and see what is going on with your trucks. The paint should not be peeling.
Tom


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes I would


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

yes, my thoughts exactly. I presumed that they would have been molded a solid color and not painted. I have not had any other issues with other Aristo trucks. I will contact them and see what they say. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------

